# Posting Boudoir/Posed Pics of Wife



## RyleaPhotography (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey folks,

I'm curious to know what people think of posting boudoir/outdoor pics of my wife on this and other sites?  She's said she's okay with it.  Little concerned with being recognized, but definitely proud of the pictures.  Should I mask out her face?  I've removed all meta data (just in case) but she's been great with posing to help me work on my photo skills as I learn the various elements of photography. 

I think she looks great, but I'm not sure what the common thoughts are?

Thanks,

Jay (Rylea Photography)


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 27, 2017)

I trust your judgment that she looks great. Despite that, I'll suggest differently.

Okay with it now and okay with it later might be two different things. She might be okay with it but there are plenty of people in the world that have nothing better to do than pass judgment.

If you're questioning it now, I'd say don't do it. Certain actions can never be undone.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 27, 2017)

You could post other pictures, like portraits leading up to these latest shots...


----------



## RyleaPhotography (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.  I'd make sure that there really isn't anything that she'd be worried about.  But I'm new and like to get suggestions from people who've been through this before.


----------



## RyleaPhotography (Feb 27, 2017)

Something along these lines, she's okay with....


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rule #1 - Women change their minds.
Rule #2 - Images posted to the internet never go away - just ask any politician
Rule #3 - Refer back to Rule #1

This is an open photo forum, with a NSFW section for posting such types of images. Images posted there as well as in other sections are generally done with the intent that others will critique the work and make suggestions for improvements. Blocking out the face or stripping information about the shot, decreases the ability of those who can help from commenting, and frankly might make some uncomfortable knowing that it was your wife. 

If you're looking for valid critique then you should have posted the images in that section without going into detail other than the model's name. Most don't post the life history on who they're photographing, nor should you, but refer to Rule #2.

If you're looking for some type of voyeur thrill, then this is probably not the site, as critique on here can be brutally blunt.


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 27, 2017)

Also, some have see nothing wrong with nude/near nude photos of themselves, as long as they are tasteful. The photo above is very nice and tastefully done, and to me isn't the kind of photo that would come back on you later. 
Just my thoughts.

Welcome to the forum, there is a lot you can learn from here!


----------



## Granddad (Feb 28, 2017)

Masking out the face IS an option although not a popular one. One of our regulars does it for her clients quite frequently and due to the quality of her images it's accepted. Anything nude (with _naughty bits _showing) or very NSFW needs to be posted on the forum for that purpose and that forum is restricted to supporting members. I'd be happy to post images of my wife (so would she) there because it's for serious work and not porn. Anyone looking for titillation would have to pay for membership and then would probably die of boredom. Personally I wouldn't post nude or semi nude images of my wife anywhere else on the internet.

....And welcome.


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2017)

I am always available for critiques of nude photos of spouses.


----------

